# New app launches in Mexico to make bill payments easy for expats



## dupcraft

As of November 30, 2017, SimplePay will no longer be in business. However, a new company, Billy.Financial, has acquired SimplePay's technology and will be offering the same service with enhanements by the second quarter 2018.


----------

